# Cursor jumps around as I type



## amerifax (Oct 10, 2012)

When I type, with anything cursor jumps around on me. I could be *typing in this location*. typing here or in a program and without notice it will start to type in a new location. In all the years I never had this happen to me.

This action started a month ago. It drives me nuts. Usally by know it would have allready have done this. 
how it works. *I could me typing here and just like that the cursor will start*

The red is how it would change up on me as I type.

Bob


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Does this happen everywhere or just in things like this forum's test edit box? There was a known problem with Flash, IE 9 and Radeon video cards that caused people to constantly lose the text insertion point, have typed text appear late, and have black lines appear when scrolling text in forum edit windows. As far as I can tell, this has all been corrected with IE 10.

If the problem occurs everywhere, check to make sure that your mouse and keyboard are working correctly and that you don't have any malware. 

If you let your applications run constantly and just sleep/wake your system without ever rebooting it you might encounter problems too, especially if several updates get lined up but not properly installed. If this is the case, try rebooting your computer.

If you are working in WordPerfect, check to see if the Shadow Cursor feature is working properly by turning it off (View > Shadow Cursor).


----------

